
Ask HN: Best open-source tool to help create a network architecture diagram? - playbook_ops
Hi HN - I&#x27;d like to be able to map my network and understand what software is deployed (along with versions, connections &#x2F; APIs, and other details). Are there any open-source solutions? Ideally the output is a list of tools along with a visual which I could use as the starting point for a network architecture diagram. Thanks!
======
stargrazer
Use
[https://github.com/digitalocean/netbox](https://github.com/digitalocean/netbox)
to record your network information. Then you can create topology maps with
dot/graphviz. [https://netbox.readthedocs.io/en/latest/additional-
features/...](https://netbox.readthedocs.io/en/latest/additional-
features/topology-maps/)

Someone has a tutorial on using graphviz directly:
[https://mikegriffin.ie/blog/20110308-a-graphviz-
tutorial](https://mikegriffin.ie/blog/20110308-a-graphviz-tutorial)

~~~
playbook_ops
Thank you - this is very helpful

------
ntw1103
I have used [http://draw.io](http://draw.io) before, it works well. This is
the source
[https://github.com/jgraph/drawio](https://github.com/jgraph/drawio)

